

Remind HN: RTP Hackers & Founders this Friday in Raleigh - mindcrime

Hey guys, just a reminder.. the RTP Hackers &#38; Founders group is having a meeting this Friday, Jan. 21, 2011 at O'Malley's Tavern in Raleigh, NC.<p>Anybody with an interest in hacking, founding, or hacking &#38; founding is invited.  Please RSVP at<p>http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/calendar/16046955/
======
mindcrime
Clickable link: [http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/16046955...](http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/16046955/)

